# Electric Bike Specs



## TheTherapist (Jun 10, 2013)

So i'm a newbie and just doing research, and one of the little things i'm doing is writing the specs of every known electric bikes so I can do a nice little comparison for what I want to make for my first electric bike. I'd like to get the specs of some of the hobbyists bikes as well; like Rippertons race bike. I heard somebody in Unlimited-sphere has a really fast electric ducati. I haven't seen it though. 

Anyway, I'm still working on it, but heres what I have so far:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tYhwaZ8HIBIptDyaA0SvVapyeoES-_TEgbIsFxKWUvU/edit?usp=sharing


----------

